# APS Nutrition Mesomorph Preworkout (DMAA is back!)



## trodizzle

This may be old news, but researching some pre's this AM and I ran across a product that guys seem to really be loving.

It's called Mesomorph by APS Nutrition.

What makes it different (it seems) is that it has DMAA or 1,3 dimethylamylamine in it again!












The cheapest place I found it was on eBay for $32.95 per 25 servings. I may pick up a tub just so I can see what that DMAA feeling is all about people used to rave over.


----------



## gymrat827

crack in a cup.  Perfect for pre WO


----------



## Iron1

You can buy DMAA in bulk by itself and add it to whatever pre you want.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

trodizzle said:


> This may be old news, but researching some pre's this AM and I ran across a product that guys seem to really be loving.
> 
> It's called Mesomorph by APS Nutrition.
> 
> What makes it different (it seems) is that it has DMAA or 1,3 dimethylamylamine is in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheapest place I found it was on eBay for $32.95 per 25 servings. I may pick up a tub just so I can see what that DMAA feeling is all about people used to rave over.



From what little I've read, it seems like the geranaburn ingredient contains some dmaa. How much geranaburn they put in and how much dmaa is found in geranaburn I do not know


----------



## trodizzle

DocDePanda187123 said:


> From what little I've read, it seems like the geranaburn ingredient contains some dmaa. How much geranaburn they put in and how much dmaa is found in geranaburn I do not know



Yep, no clue, but on another site there was a multi-page thread about pre's and there were about 15 replies all mentioning this product as being pretty over the top.

Per the AMS rep...

300mg caff/65mg DMAA in meso

100mg caff/25mg DMAA in Jack'd up


----------



## Mind2muscle

I've tried a couple bottles of it within the last year.  It's pretty good stuff!  Good pumps, focus and energy.  Dmaa is still around even though the government tried banning it.


----------



## Uncle manny

Don't forget about centurion labs God of rage


----------



## trodizzle

Uncle manny said:


> Don't forget about centurion labs God of rage



Good chit? Looks like GoR has 60mg of DMAA which is no joke.


----------



## Uncle manny

Yea best pre work out I've used in a while. Im guessing because the dmaa id only use half a scoop a full scoop had me tweaking.


----------



## bigdog

im currently using metabolic nutrition e.s.p and I like it. mr hyde I tried was good but gave me the shakes pretty bad. god of rage is next up...


----------



## trodizzle

bigdog said:


> im currently using metabolic nutrition e.s.p and I like it. mr hyde I tried was good but gave me the shakes pretty bad. god of rage is next up...



Yep, I'm on E.S.P. Pre right now as well, have been for a about 6 months now.


----------



## bigdog

trodizzle said:


> Yep, I'm on E.S.P. Pre right now as well, have been for a about 6 months now.


its been my favorite so far. ive use the blue raspberry and fruit punch. I like it so much Im gonna order the watermelon next.


----------



## Mind2muscle

Uncle manny said:


> Don't forget about centurion labs God of rage



Yea that's another good pre!


----------



## MS1605

Uncle manny said:


> Don't forget about centurion labs God of rage



I have had a tub of GOR for 2 weeks now but have not had a chance to try it. Cant wait because it got good reviews. Ive never take  a pre though. 

Im Going to pick up a tub of this meso now and try it. Good looking, 'diz


----------



## Onrek

Yeah better off just buying DMAA powder and adding it to your favorite preworkout or coffee. Now that companies aren't so afraid to put it back into their products again, they're charging a premium for it.


----------



## maxnout

wicked from innovative labs also has DMAA...75 mg of it too


----------



## jojo58

have you been using it? what others have you tried?


----------



## trodizzle

Not yet, I may order some the next time my ESP stock runs low.


----------



## ToolSteel

Mr Hyde is one of my favorites. I build up a tolerance to caffeine really quickly though so i cant use it very often. Last time i used it every workout i was up to 3 scoops. And not the flat level pussy scoops either.


----------



## Jscs94

Got the rocket pop mesomorph in about a week ago. Great pre with instant focus for me.


----------



## trodizzle

bigdog said:


> its been my favorite so far. ive use the blue raspberry and fruit punch. I like it so much Im gonna order the watermelon next.



My wife's favorite is the Watermelon.


----------



## HeiseTX

God of rage effed me up

Made me dizzy and gag


----------



## trodizzle

HeiseTX said:


> God of rage effed me up
> 
> Made me dizzy and gag



Good to know. Wonder if that was dmaa related or something else in their blend.


----------



## HeiseTX

Wasnt Dmaa, as I've tried other products w/ it and I was good.


----------



## trodizzle

I've gone through 2 tubs of the Mesomorph so far.

It's a good pre, my only complaint is that if I take it on an empty stomach (which is often) I do get the sensation of wanting to yack hit me mid-workout I have found. If I've had some food a bit before, no issues but hitting the gym at 6am with no food in me since the nigh before and it doesn't seem to settle quite right with me.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Might have to buy some of that dmaa


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

uhh I miss craze! y haven't they found a way to bring the meth back that was the hands down best pwo I have ever used... I can't use dmaa it just does not sit right with me I get to much jitters and twitches . Craze was just pure fire for as long as you wanted then a smooth come down I forget what was in it but they linked it to meth and dudes were testing positive for amphetamines. I am using ON's preworkout right now b/c it came free with my protein it's pretty good but no real punch to it


----------



## trodizzle

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> uhh I miss craze! y haven't they found a way to bring the meth back that was the hands down best pwo I have ever used... I can't use dmaa it just does not sit right with me I get to much jitters and twitches . Craze was just pure fire for as long as you wanted then a smooth come down I forget what was in it but they linked it to meth and dudes were testing positive for amphetamines. I am using ON's preworkout right now b/c it came free with my protein it's pretty good but no real punch to it



I thought the key ingredient in Craze was DMAA. I may be wrong though.


----------



## jojo58

I was using the esp for a while but it was giving me heart burn. it seemed to work well though.


----------



## MS1605

I finally opened the jar of God of War. That shit makes me feel like a legit crack head. I dont like bouncing around the gym.


----------



## maxnout

trodizzle said:


> I thought the key ingredient in Craze was DMAA. I may be wrong though.



I'm pretty sure it was too


----------



## maxnout

MS1605 said:


> I finally opened the jar of God of War. That shit makes me feel like a legit crack head. I dont like bouncing around the gym.



What's in God of war? DMAA?


----------



## oldman67

what would be a good dose to start out with if adding DMAA to a preworkout?


----------



## maxnout

Probably 20-35 mgs. I think that's what the old jack3d had.


----------



## MS1605

maxnout said:


> What's in God of war? DMAA?



Its a preworkout that has DMAA in it.


----------



## Itburnstopee

I like to cut a slit on my forehead and just put coffee grounds in it then tie it off with a headband for my preworkout.


----------



## oldman67

Started on this on Tuesday,definitely have seen a difference,starting with half dose to start and just a tiny bit of the tingling side affect.Will bump it up in a week or so and see how I do.Best pre-workout I have tried by far.


----------



## BrutesorGods

Iron1 said:


> You can buy DMAA in bulk by itself and add it to whatever pre you want.



Any alternatives to these guys? I ordered from them in the past and I never got it.


----------



## DreamChaser

I buy dmaa in bulk... I get acne on my arms when using has anyone else had this experience


----------

